# Refreezing cheese.



## Ardie/WI

Is it okay to defrost cheese, use some and refreeze it?

I'm talking swiss and cheddar cheeses.


----------



## S_Cash

While it won't hurt you, you'll notice a decline in the quality of the cheese. You're introducing a lot of air and moisture to it, so it will get freezer burnt much quicker afterwards. Also, you shouldn't do this with meats, that does have the potential for harm.


----------



## opalcab

Would You Freeze You Dog Or Cat ?
I Would Not Freeze Anything that is alive if you freeze cheese it kills any live Bacteria That make cheeze taste so good it's just like S CASH said Cheese degrades in the freezer and looses it's flavor cheese will keep living and give your body the good bacteria for the intestions health maybe you need to read more about cheese to find out about it's health benefits


----------



## Ardie/WI

opalcab said:


> Would You Freeze You Dog Or Cat ?
> I Would Not Freeze Anything that is alive if you freeze cheese it kills any live Bacteria That make cheeze taste so good it's just like S CASH said Cheese degrades in the freezer and looses it's flavor cheese will keep living and give your body the good bacteria for the intestions health maybe you need to read more about cheese to find out about it's health benefits


I mentioned the issue to my DH who works in the dairy industry. He said that large plants freeze cheese in storage whenever they market slows and then sells it. That shredded cheese in the stores are probably been frozen at some point in time. He also said the the quality of the cheese will change but not the flavor.

In the future, I plan on freezing smaller amounts so as to not have the issue again.


----------

